# Does your stomach get bigger?



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

I was always one of those skinny guys that felt full up halfway through a medium sized meal, and struggled to finish meals at the pub.

After about 4 months of bulking and eating up to 8 times a day I can eat more in 1 sitting now. I just munched down about 20 fish fingers and a massive plate of chips. And I'm not even full, anyone else get this?


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Im always like that, i eat a huge dinner and 30mins later i could eat it again.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i can and do as i am diabetic and take insulin so if i take more than is needed i will finish what you put in front of me lol

as for belly when bulking well i was 70k week off eaten everything decentish in front of me

feel like i'm 78k now lol as missus says twins are doing well lol


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Your stomach can certainly stretch to accommodate a greater volume of food, much of this is down to 'training' though as you've found out through eating consistently throughout the day.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

who's that aimed at???? lol^^^^^^^

as i am a natural male and yeah me stomach gets bigger it's all about bulking me lifts are going up and so is my muscle everywhere else

which in turn so does my food intake lol


----------

